# Collection Update Video



## Sarin (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey guys, here's a video update of my current collection of Ball Pythons and some info on each of them. Nothing too special, but I thought I'd share. I do plan on getting a better camera, though! I'm still new to the video stuff, be nice. 

[video=youtube;hogF-Ae4Hyc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hogF-Ae4Hyc[/video]

Enjoy!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 16, 2011)

Love Pumpkin, the pied ones and the natural ones are the prettiest balls i think.


----------



## reuel (Mar 20, 2011)

Love the Pied. I think I have a new favourite snake!


----------



## diamond 007 (Apr 16, 2011)

*Wowww......*

Wow ball python come in so many real nice colours and pattens. Very cool.....


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 16, 2011)

butter spider ..... wow i like


----------



## driftoz (Apr 16, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> butter spider ..... wow i like


 same


----------

